# Ceiling Work



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JMCP and I worked on this ceiling. We hung a strip of molding just under the tray to give it that crown type look.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's the pics I took of it. We did more than the ceiling Tim.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

One more! :thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

My other pics didn't turn out so great


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice lines guys. Red into white is really hard. No tape I hope?


----------



## Mark of Jacksonville (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice look in the room...what color did you paint inside the ceiling detail? Also, what did you use to paint the crown?

Mark


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Great job guys...I absolutely love the contrast between the dark wall color and the bright white trim, and the recess above the chandelier looks great too.

ok ok...so which one of you has the gut???


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

> Nice lines guys. Red into white is really hard. No tape I hope?


Nope! The pictures truely do not show how fudged up the lines were too. Took forever to make them look straight.



> Nice look in the room...what color did you paint inside the ceiling detail? Also, what did you use to paint the crown?


She purchased the paint with her designer so we didn't really look at the color names. Was a "I need you to to get in & get the heck out" kind've job.
Trim was Duron Everlast oil in like an antique white.
Large ceiling was Duron Ultra Deluxe in the same color but eggshell.
Small ceiling was Ben Moore in such a deep purple it looked black.
Walls were SW ColorAccents in a deep red.



> ok ok...so which one of you has the gut???


I'm only 155 pounds, so take a wild guess. :whistling2:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job Timhag. You really made that room pop!


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks great guys


----------



## Mark of Jacksonville (Feb 8, 2008)

The job looks awesome and I too like the contrast between the colors.

Mark


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice works guys, can't say anything about the jeans tho


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks Good fellas.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Nice lines guys. Red into white is really hard. No tape I hope?


V, haven't used tape in years. The finish work was horrible. Like JMCP said, we had to spend some extra time on perfection.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> ok ok...so which one of you has the gut???


That'll be me Rich. I went from 210 just b 4 the holidays to 225


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Nice job Timhag. You really made that room pop!


Thanks CA :thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> can't say anything about the jeans tho


Wear nothing but jeans in the cold months and shorts in the warm weather.


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Bravo guys. Very nice work, its not always easy working with that crown. Right on!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

cole191919 said:


> Bravo guys. Very nice work, its not always easy working with that crown. Right on!


Thanks cole, love working with crown because there is such a reward after.


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

timhag said:


> Wear nothing but jeans in the cold months and shorts in the warm weather.


I always wear jeans too. Those painters pants are so uncomfortable.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I wear painters pants from Old Navy, and Carhart jeans, both in beige. Very comfortable and durable. I have a thing against painting in regular jeans in a customers home.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

It must be a PA thing then


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rich

You're killing my brother Timhag - criticizing his physique and attire! He did some nice work here! I know your just busting his [email protected]!!$


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

Rich said:


> I wear painters pants from Old Navy, and Carhart jeans, both in beige. Very comfortable and durable. I have a thing against painting in regular jeans in a customers home.


Jeans for the winter, Beige shorts for the summer. It must be a PA. thing LOL
Maybe I'll try the Old Navy painters pants, Beige is OK. Just looking for the comfort factor.:thumbup:


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

Rich said:


> I wear painters pants from Old Navy, and Carhart jeans, both in beige. Very comfortable and durable. I have a thing against painting in regular jeans in a customers home.


Whats up w/ wearing jeans in a customers house? Bad PR:blink:?


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

really nice guys i hate working w/red you guys do it well


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

tntpainting said:


> really nice guys i hate working w/red you guys do it well


Thanks tnt, It's all fun and games until its turns out beautiful.:thumbsup:


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Not sure how I missed this one ....Nice work Fella's! :thumbsup: .....and I thought your best work was cleanouts! 

I agree with the Old Navy painters pants and shorts .... get em on sale off season and stock up ...and loose the bottle of Mountain Dew in the back pocket tubby!


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

$10 ****y Whites from SW with the Apprentice discount ... awesome! (A DC14 price)


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> ...and loose the bottle of Mountain Dew in the back pocket tubby!


Thats my snuff spitter.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

timhag said:


> Thats my snuff spitter.


:tooth: :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Timhag, just wondering, how many coats to get the solid red color? Did you use a gray primer? Simply put this is a beautiful job. Unquestionably a high degree of quality craftsmanship, and great results. This is what I love about my job, and by the pictures, I would say you as well. The ability to make the difference that enhances a home owners environment, and the satisfaction that you get from producing such improvements with your own hands. Bravo!

Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Paul_R said:


> Timhag, just wondering, how many coats to get the solid red color? Did you use a gray primer? Simply put this is a beautiful job. Unquestionably a high degree of quality craftsmanship, and great results. This is what I love about my job, and by the pictures, I would say you as well. The ability to make the difference that enhances a home owners environment, and the satisfaction that you get from producing such improvements with your own hands. Bravo!
> 
> Happy painting, Paul.


Hey Paul, that der was only two coats of paint. It's a wonderful feeling when you can step back and look at the finished product. I can honestly say I am doing a job that I look forward to going to.


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Two coats? Looks great!
Happy painting, Paul.


----------

